# New Battery Gone Flat



## Magwacat (Nov 14, 2010)

Fitted a new battery last trip. Van parked up for approx 3 weeks, tried to start van today but battery dead. Why would that be, is something draining it ? Grateful for any advice please
Total newbie so if I have posted in wrong place or broken forum etiquette in some way please excuse,


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Which battery leisure battery or vehical battery?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

.............and what year is your van?

JohnW


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum - as you will realise your post raises lots of questions before specific advice can be given, it might be sensible to read through the posts and then construct ONE reply which encompasses as many answers as you can. Sadly until you have "full subscriber" status you are very limited on the number of posts that you can make.

This is a question that has been asked before and will probably be asked again! I have moved it to "Electrical" as it is probably the most suitable place for it.

If you put the terms "flat battery" into the search option above the top of this page it will come up with 1024 hits according to my attempt! Good luck - you may well need to refine the search somewhat!

This link MIGHT help you;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-266808.html#266808

If your battery was charged before you parked the vehicle then the only possible answer is that there is a drain somewhere on the system. If something had been left switched on for three weeks it will drain a battery.

From what you have said the VEHICLE battery is flat - is there just the one battery in the vehicle or is there a leisure battery too?

If the vehicle battery has gone flat then it has to be part of the vehicle system that has been left on - I am assuming that if you have a leisure battery that (a) you had switched it off and (b) it is not flat. If both batteries are flat then they are linked in some way.

The most likely thing to have been left switched on is an alarm system - they do drain current constantly and will (from my experience) flatten a battery in that sort of time.

As regards solutions to the problem (assuming that you have jump started it from another vehicle), then a long run will charge it again, or connecting it to the mains via a suitable charger (which might be the mains supply unit onboard if the switches are in the right place).

In order to keep charge in the vehicle battery you will either have to run the vehicle more frequently or arrange an alternative charge for the battery e.g. mains hook up, or possibly a solar panel of suitable size.

BUT you need to identify what the drain is - the alternative is to disconnect the battery completely before leaving it - but you then cannot use the alarm system of course.

I hope that gives you some thoughts - I am sure much better informed members of the forum will offer advice - mine is only based on our experiences.......

BUT beware, once a battery has gone flat it may be damaged beyond recovery........

Dave


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Magwacat said:


> Fitted a new battery last trip. Van parked up for approx 3 weeks, tried to start van today but battery dead. Why would that be, is something draining it ? Grateful for any advice please
> Total newbie so if I have posted in wrong place or broken forum etiquette in some way please excuse,


Have you got an alarm system fitted? That will drain your battery depending on the amount of current drain.
Other questions like what size of battery did you fit and do you have a battery master fitted? More information would help.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"tried to start van today but battery dead"

"Which battery leisure battery or vehical battery?"

I have a feeling it must be the Vehicle battery?

The first thing is to check that there is no drain from the offending battery, i.e. alarm or whatever. Was the battery fully charged when you installed it?

Drew


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I charge my vehicle battery every 3 to 4 weeks.
It will only last 4+ weeks before the alarm etc. run it down.
I consider this as perfectly normal :wink:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Magwacat said:


> Fitted a new battery last trip. Van parked up for approx 3 weeks, tried to start van today but battery dead. Why would that be, is something draining it ?


Is the cab battery really flat, or could there be a loose or corroded earth connection somewhere?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi as you mention the main battery is at fault, so there is a current discharge on that battery, being the vechicle alarm, the heating system and frost valve is also conected to it, so assuming that you have already checked the normal stuff left on, under bonnet light is usual one, its quite normal for a battery if left for 3 weeks to be discharged, you'll need to keep the battery on a charge using a mains charger or a solar charger if you do not have access to mains electric... welcome to the MHF i hope you enjoy the site and its not much to join as well....


----------

